# Stuck Ford 3000 brake drums



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a 1967 Ford 3000 diesel. I want to change out the brakes but I cant get the drums off. If I spray them with Wd-40 and run the tractor with the lug nuts a little loose, will that unstick the drums? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Blackelk (Mar 31, 2020)

Never took the drums off my 3600 but have removed a few rusted stuck drums on equipment being so close to the ocean. I wouldn't run it with loose lug nuts. I would loosen the brake adjuster as much as i could and spray some penetrating oil on the flange and hit with a hammer to try and jar it loose. goodluck


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Spray with PB Blaster and whack it with a big hammer.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I tried a hammer and heat and nothing happened. I sent it to a tractor mechanic and he couldn’t get them off and offered to cut them off. The brakes work OK, but not like I want. The mechanic is changing out the clutch. I was not able to split the tractor. Poor brakes and a clutch that wont release is a bad combo. Has anyone had to cut their drums off? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello JG,

Loosening the lug nuts 1/8" and driving the tractor in tight circles will break a frozen wheel loose, but I don't know about the drum. You can try it, but you may want to chase the stud threads with a thread die afterwards. 

I would try putting the nuts on the studs to fully protect the threads, and whack them all with a BFH till you see some movement, say 1/8". This will break any rust bond the studs may have on the drum.

Next, (have a fire extinguisher handy) heat the drum face in the hub area and around the studs till its red hot. Immediately hit it with a cold water hose spray. Hopefully this will shock the drum metal to contract and release the rust bond. 

I've never done this before, just my thoughts....


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Just leave 2 wheel nuts on and drive around with you foot on that brake? When it gets smoking good take off the wheel and give the drum a few whacks. Might work......


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Where are you applying the heat? Heating around the outer portion does nothing. If it's stuck, it will be where the center of the drum meets the axle flange, around the area where studs/lug bolts are. I've had to cut a few that wouldn't budge with the heat/beat treatment. A 4 1/2" grinder with cutoff wheels works for me.

Driving around with loose bolts/nuts does little for stuck drums. Only reduces life of threaded parts and wheels.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I applied heat at axle flange and failed. The tractor mechanic with 30 years experience couldn’t get them off, so Originally I said don’t cut them, but I changed my mind and told him to break/cut and give me new drums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Decision.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

JGPenfield said:


> I applied heat at axle flange and failed. The tractor mechanic with 30 years experience couldn’t get them off, so Originally I said don’t cut them, but I changed my mind and told him to break/cut and give me new drums.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


There you figured it out. Toying with old tractors is an education....


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

When I renewed my drums. The new drums came with holes drilled where jacking bolts could be used in the future.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

What is a jacking bolt?


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

On my new drums two threaded holes were between the wheel studs across from each other. You thread bolts into the drilled and tapped holes.When you screw then in they apply pressure to the axle flange forcing the drum off.


----------



## JeffM32 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hightech1953 said:


> On my new drums two threaded holes were between the wheel studs across from each other. You thread bolts into the drilled and tapped holes.When you screw then in they apply pressure to the axle flange forcing the drum off.


I always use Anti-seize around the hub before putting drum on. High heat silver impregnated works best. Just enough to lightly coat the hub then wipe with towel. Do not want to much or it may run down to shoes. I know this is going to cause a whole lot of other opinions but I've done Auto brake jobs for over 40 years and never had one come back until the pads or shoes wore out!


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

The brake drums were cut off and new drums installed. Ford brake drums fit too tight around the axle. Breaks work now. I found out that tractor brakes, unlike car brakes, are designed to lock up. I cant get them to lock up to make a turn. Takes too much effort. I was told it was a little loose by the mechanic till they run in. Maybe I can steer it with brakes after I tighten them up. Grease was added in case they need to come off again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I steer my 8N with the brakes for tighter turns. As you can see from my avatar that I have a set of tracks on it. With the skis on it in the snow, you need to use them brakes to steer! 
In the snow, a slight press on either brake to make a turn works good, but on the dirt, I almost have to stand on the pedal for it to be of any advantage.


----------

